# King Of The Cage: Immortal



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 26, 2009 7:30 pm

Donald Sanchez vs. Joe Boxer
Angelo Sanchez vs. Lazar Stojadinovic
Waachiim Spiritwolf vs. Mike Guymon
Keith Berry vs. Tony Lopez. 

Also mentioned to appear in matches are:


Tony Greer
Bobby Green
Dave Cryer
Aaron Miller
Neil Cook
Rubin Duran
Josh Luli
David Vessup


----------

